# Travel insurance from UK



## berniemoore (Aug 14, 2017)

Does anyone out there have any recommendations please for travel insurance (for a couple of oldies!) due to visit Australia for 86 days. We're both in our 60's and resident in UK.
Any info gratefully received.
Thanks.


----------



## johnexplo (Aug 18, 2017)

Australia Travel Agent may help you


----------



## SuzyMayer (Jan 27, 2018)

Hey everyone, I have the same question as Bernie


----------

